# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  ar-r.com forum

## Razor

Is not visable from the mobile app on droid os.

----------


## *Admin*

I am checking on this they have been doing a few things so it may be something they are working on aswell... thanks

----------


## papa-g

Just add I noticed this happened on my iPhone the other day. I can see it if I go to the full site but not on my app.

----------


## *Admin*

there is no ads on the apps...

----------


## Dpyle

I get the buy steroids add about every 3rd post on the iPhone app

----------


## papa-g

> I get the buy steroids add about every 3rd post on the iPhone app


Same here.

----------


## AXx

I do also, just started the other day seems like.

----------


## papa-g

Anything on getting the AR-r board back up?

----------


## RUI-Products

> Anything on getting the AR-r board back up?


I'd like to know as well!  :Smilie:

----------


## Blergs

bumpp?

----------


## Walnutz

yea...i have the app and it totally sucks not having ar-r 's subforum.

----------


## mister.fantastic

gotta get the ar-r subforum added....great app otherwise, good work

----------


## t-diddz

come on admin, get ar-r 's subforum back on that app  :Smilie:  its needed!

----------


## DanB

If its urgent then just log on via the phones browser such as Opera and get into the Ar-r forum that way with your query

----------


## Walnutz

Still not on there. It was before so how hard is it to put it back?

----------


## toothache

Can you guys get ar-r forum back on the app?

----------


## happysumo

I haven't even been using the steroid .com app until I saw this complaint thread.

Awesome app! Love it. My co-workers bought me an ASUS Transformer Prime tablet as a going-away present (i'm off to school this coming Fall). This steroid.com app is one more reminder of how I am extremely UNDER using my tablet......now lets get the AR-R subforum added to it, and I'll be SET.

And AR-R....when are you coming out with a store APP for my pet rat? Now THAT would be tits....

----------


## tballz

Seriously............wtf?!?!?!

----------


## papa-g

Any answers on this guys?

----------


## Razor

Nope I still dont see it

----------


## papa-g

> there is no ads on the apps...


I'm still getting a buysteroids.com banner every few lines on my iPhone app and still waiting for a reply as to when the AR board will be back up.

----------


## *Admin*

> Nope I still dont see it



That is because as stated above it is not there...


At this time it should be there... good day...

----------


## system admin

App should include forum now. Not sure what issue was, but I am told it should be fixed. Enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## papa-g

> App should include forum now. Not sure what issue was, but I am told it should be fixed. Enjoy


Thank you guys. It's up and running.

----------

